# My new buckling!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Finally went over and got a few pics of my new 3/4 boer, 1/4 Nubian buck. This is Stormagedon. He'll come home around the 1st -mid December. His job will begin next fall...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOVE his color!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

*GASP* He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow is he flashy!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! Handsome boy! I bet you're excited to see all the flash he'll give to his kids. I think we need to have more Nigerians like this!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Such interesting coloration and I love the expression on his face!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh My Gosh!!!! He is gorgeous!!! I LOVE his coloring! I hope I can get a kid or two colored like that some day.  He is so adorable, too! Congrats!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Omg I love him I want one!!!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

he's lovely!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm really excited to get him home and start lovin on him...and crossroads, I'm just a few hours north...I'll have kids for you next year!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooooh... that's right. You'll have to keep me posted on his kids  Who's this guy's sire? He looks like a Camo kid, but Camo's way over here...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow he's eye candy for sure! Where'd you find him?
Victoria, Camo came to my mind as well


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He comes from Ahna Booke... I don't know the name of his sire, but he's a big old guy she uses... A sweetheart. I'll let you know ...


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ahhh, Ahna was my guess as to the farm.  She used to own Camo (LLBG Mr. League) , so this guy is probably a Camo grandson.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

WHAT A CUTIE!!!!! love his colour!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful boy! His mom is pretty, too!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome COLOR!!!! How exciting!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Adorable


----------

